# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Oncology >  Marble Center for Cancer Nanomedicine, Koch Institute for Integrative Cancer Research, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

nanomedicine.mit.edu

twitter.com/KI_Nanomedicine

Inaugural Scientific Director - Sangeeta Bhatia

Koch Institute for Integrative Cancer Research

----------


## Airicist

Translation of nanomedicine to patients

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Presented as part of the 2018 Koch Institute Summer Symposium: Breakthrough Cancer Nanotechnologies, this multidisciplinary panel discussion explores the impact of nanomedicine on the future of cancer care. The panel was moderated by Bloomberg Biotech Reporter Rebecca Spalding and features insight from:
> 
> Noubar Afeyan, PhD
> Founder and CEO, Flagship Pioneering
> 
> Michelle S. Bradbury, MD, PhD
> Co-Director, MSK-Cornell Center for Translation of Cancer Nanomedicines
> Director, Intraoperative Imaging Program
> Member, Molecular Pharmacology Program, Sloan Kettering Institute
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nanoparticles take a fantastic, magnetic voyage"
Tiny robots powered by magnetic fields could help drug-delivery nanoparticles reach their targets.

by Anne Trafton
April 26, 2019

----------

